# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell Me How to Make Money as a 16 Year Old!

## StephenT

I want to make around $7000 for instruments and to pay for a car accident.  :Oops:   I wouldn't expect a quick $7000-get-rich-scheme type of thing, but some kind of steady income that I could generate over the next year and a half give or take while maintaining good school grades somewhat of a life.

Please do not tell me just to get a job.  I'm not a dumb ass, and I'll say why many of said jobs aren't possibilities.  You can be goofy or whatever, but don't just say get a job or have that kind of mentality.

Here's the limitations:

I currently am on crutches for a twice-operated ankle, so for the next while I won't be able to do any kind of active jobs which limits them down, and after I heal I won't be able to do many jobs that require excessive physical labor or anything that could harm my ankle more.

I won't do food.  Lots of you probably agree.  ::lol:: 

Lots of jobs here for some reason are 18 and over.  ::cry:: 

Most of the rest pay very little, and combined with taxes I wouldn't be making anywhere near what I need.


Ideas?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

You could start some small, temporary business doing something. What are your talents?

----------


## Pyrofan1

invest in the stock market.

----------


## StephenT

> You could start some small, temporary business doing something. What are your talents?



Actually, this is a possibility.  My Dad owns 2 or 3 businesses and he and his brothers have sold 3 or 4 others, so he could help me.

And I've talked to him about helping me make concerts or music festivals.  You reminded me of this Mes, thanks!  I'm going to talk to him later about it.  ::D: 

Most of my other talents go into sports like skating, wakeboaring, and snowboarding; or music.  Most of this money will be to advance in my music, and the sports are kind of not available right now.  :Sad: 






> invest in the stock market.



Too young, and you need money to start with.  With the little money that I have right now, I wouldn't want to gamble it on the stock market.

----------


## Riot Maker

if your ankle wasn't busted i would tell you to compete in tournaments that offer cash prizes.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Cool!  ::D:  Glad I could remind you of that! What with your family's experience, you seem to already have a bit of an advantage.

----------


## Taosaur

First, tell them you're 18.

----------


## StephenT

> Cool!  Glad I could remind you of that! What with your family's experience, you seem to already have a bit of an advantage.



 ::D:   I brought it up to my Dad a bit ago, and he was kind of reluctant because he's lazy lots of times haha.  :tongue2:   He said it could be fun though, so I think he'll go for it and help me if he sees that I'm serious about it.

My uncle knows a couple country stars pretty well, and I've met them a couple times, so we could probably get a good hookup with them to play if this really does happen, and they could get more people and get me talking to a label or something with other people.  ::rolleyes::   I'm thinking too fast haha.

I think it could happen though.  ::D:

----------


## M-Cat

> Please do not tell me just to get a job. I'm not a dumb ass, and I'll say why many of said jobs aren't possibilities. You can be goofy or whatever, but don't just say get a job or have that kind of mentality.



In other words you want to make money without doing work.

Get a job.

----------


## Stevehattan

Don't want a job... want steady income... unless you're a programming whiz or a poker pro, you're probably going to have to resort theft.  ::lol::

----------


## FreeOne

sell your soul on e-bay!

----------


## AmazeO XD

Yeah.  You need to get a job.  I'm 16.  I have a job.

I have a steady income.  Do it fortuhlulz

----------


## skysaw

It didn't sound to me that Stephen is refusing to work. I think he just wants a more _specific_ solution than the advice "get a job." 

I don't know of much that a 16-year old can do to make that kind of money in a short amount of time. Maybe the first thing I'd do is ask my parents for a "matching grant." That is, if you go to work, they will pay you for each dollar you make. They might be willing to contribute some if they see you are trying in a serious effort.

As to what sort of job to take, you'd be very lucky to get something that made much more than minimum wage without prior experience. Perhaps you could learn to design websites, and advertise that service cheaply. 

Another route: Maybe you've got some valuable comics or other items you can sell?

----------


## Marvo

Get a job 


Well, eh, apart from that, I don't know any quick ways, to get $7000. That's a whole lot of money, and unless you plan to win the lottery, I don't see any fast ways. Would at least take a year with an ordinary job, where you limit all your other money using.

----------


## Adam

I'm sorry to say but getting a job really is the best option for you. Not all jobs require you to be active....

I have been working since I was 14 - and in education till 20 so it can be done.

Other than that, learn poker, and fast! I make quite a nice amount on the side from poker  :smiley:

----------


## Marvo

I've earned about the amount you need, in a year, so it is possible. It sucks to know, that the first year of money you'll make, you'll have to just give away. How did you get to owe  all this money?

----------


## Merlock

Why does everyone always only propose perfectly law abiding and stereotypical ways?  ::eh:: 

You could learn a skill of some sort and either get a job doing it or be self-employed doing it.
You could become skilled in stealing and thievery and get the money that way.
You could blackmail someone, you could form intricate plans for tricking others into surrendering their wealth over to you in some manner or another and so on and so forth.

The possibilities are endless. Both good and evil. Don't fall victim to conditioning.

But, aye, as can be seen from above, to attain money you need some sort of skill that is valuable to others or yourself at least. Then you can use it to achieve your goals, including wealth.

----------


## Marvo

Because if he hasn't got the balls to get a job, and somehow got to owe a whopping $7000 to different people, we don't expect him to be smart enough to do that.

No offense, but in order to get into your situation, one has to be pretty dumb, or just very unlucky.

Or both.

----------


## Sornaensis

Strip.

----------


## shark!

do a barrel roll!

----------


## Universal Mind

Call radio stations all day every day and try to win money.  

Push awesome drugs that are legal but not well known.  Don't sell anything illegal.  Narcs are everywhere.  

Sit on a street corner, play a guitar, and have a hat by you for people to put money in.  You only need to learn one song.  You have downtown Houston, Dallas, Austin, and San Antonio to work with, and of course New Orleans has the French Quarter, but you will have fierce competition in the Quarter.  You could give your driver a cut every day you go.  

Have a bake sale.  

Open up an amusement activity for people to do, such as one of those inflatable things kids jump up and down in or a merry go round.  

Bet people they cannot eat two pieces of bread in under two minutes without drinking anything.  You will win every time even though it seems like you would lose every time.  Always propose it by asking people how fast they think they can eat two pieces of bread.  

If you are a good salesman, get a job in sales in which you can get a commission.  There are jobs where you can do that on the phone.  

Open up a year round haunted house.  

Get your parents to pay the $7,000?   ::whyme::

----------


## StephenT

> It didn't sound to me that Stephen is refusing to work. I think he just wants a more _specific_ solution than the advice "get a job."



Thank you!  ::lol::   That pretty much says what I need to say.  ::D: 

I don't refuse work, but lots of jobs either aren't available because of my injury, don't pay near enough or I am too young.  Such as the exact thing I've said in the first post.  :tongue2: 

Marvo, I'm not in any debt.  I did get into an accident that a bit under a thousand that I have to pay my Dad back, but the rest is for music and other things that I want to buy in the near future.

----------


## Grod

> Bet people they cannot eat two pieces of bread in under two minutes without drinking anything.  You will win every time even though it seems like you would lose every time.  Always propose it by asking people how fast they think they can eat two pieces of bread.




I _love_ doing this to people.

It also works with 6 saltines, but they have to be saltines.

----------


## StephenT

Sorry... had to go for a bit so I didn't get to write more than the above post...

Anyways...

Please read the first post carefully before you ridicule.  It's annoying.  Maybe I didn't word it right, but I think that I said that I never expected any get rich quick schemes or easy money schemes that don't require work.  I'll definitely work, and the past 3 jobs I've gone to apply for turned out to be 18+ only.  :Sad:   Like I said, most other jobs wouldn't pay near enough to get me the ammount of money I want (not for debt, Marvo  :wink2: ).  Like I said, I don't expect some overnight thing, I would want this money to come over a period of about a year and a half to 2 years.

Just looking for any ideas that are a bit outside the average or whatever.

For poker, I play it a lot, but my parents won't let me put money online and there's very few people that I know that play regularly.  I try to enforce it, but people don't like risking very much money regularly.  :tongue2:   Somebody was going to put money onto a full tilt or pokerstars account for me, but we haven't done it yet.

That's a really good idea, skysaw, the matching grant!  I'll definitely pitch that to them.  ::D:   Don't really know if they'd go for it, but it'd be worth a shot right?

Thank you for giving so many ideas Universal Mind.  Legal drugs would be good probably, there's definitely a great market for it and I would be the only person selling them; and I've heard that the average hobo makes over $20 an hour, so playing guitar could be very rewarding hahaha.

My parents wouldn't pay the $7000.  :Sad:   Since I owe some of it to my Dad for the wreck and I want the rest to pay for instruments.  I could possibly get them to pay a little bit, but I don't know.

Aren't those called... telemarketers?  ::lol:: 

And finally, I can't do a barrel roll because I'm on crutches.  :Sad:

----------


## Marvo

Just find a job. If they're not paying you enough, complain to some kind of job-unit fairness thing.

----------


## Oros

buy / get some bikes c=D and then repair and style them and the sell them. i think i'm going to do this. learn about how to make alcohol and then sell it . j/k, i would go for the bike stuff.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

I like the bike idea, maybe not bikes but something like that that you enjoy. My brother and I both play tennis and he strings rackets which get him about $10 each. I'd say find something you enjoy to do and find a way to make money in it. It might not be too much money but you will be enjoying it and maybe get more business and make more money. There are tons of things I want as a 17-year-old but I don't have the time or desire to get a real job. Maybe also find some older people who live around you and help them out. My friend gets paid like $20 a week from a woman for simply carrying a 2 bags of garbage out to curb. Just keep your eyes open for oppurtunities like that and you'll bring money in from various sources that can really add up.

----------


## Barns

You should fly to China, buy a whole load of goods and then sell them back here. If you can't speak Mandarin you don't even need it, just take a cheap Easyjet flight or something and you will make your 7K easily.

----------


## StephenT

> You should fly to China, buy a whole load of goods and then sell them back here. If you can't speak Mandarin you don't even need it, just take a cheap Easyjet flight or something and you will make your 7K easily.



Should I make a thread in here asking how to convince my parents to go to China or let me go to China?

Fail.  :tongue2:

----------


## Barns

> Should I make a thread in here asking how to convince my parents to go to China or let me go to China?
> 
> Fail.



Your parents won't let you do that? Oh.
Hmmn. Maybe they could come too if they won't let you go.

----------


## skysaw

> Should I make a thread in here asking how to convince my parents to go to China or let me go to China?
> 
> Fail.



Or how to make 7k _plus_ the cost of round-trip airfare, hotel, local transport, and shipping of goods?

----------


## Barns

> Or how to make 7k _plus_ the cost of round-trip airfare, hotel, local transport, and shipping of goods?



Thats not too hard, just buy loads of electronics goods which are light and small.

----------


## skysaw

> Thats not too hard, *just buy loads of electronics goods* which are light and small.



Paid for with what? He's broke, remember?

----------


## Oros

dah, i just got the great idea. since i'm 16 and also want to make some money i come up with some ideas at random situations. i just got this great idea of start to work at an old peoples house or perhaps with small children. it's good for the future to have been working close to people. Good Luck =D

----------


## skysaw

Here's a great business idea. (maybe?)

Give people random numbers to play in the lottery, telling them they are mystically picked from your dreams. Tell them they can play them for free, but if they hit money, to give you a 1% donation for your dream studies.

----------


## Oros

> Here's a great business idea. (maybe?)
> 
> Give people random numbers to play in the lottery, telling them they are mystically picked from your dreams. Tell them they can play them for free, but if they hit money, to give you a 1% donation for your dream studies.



have a lottery? maybe a good idea to  ::D:

----------


## StephenT

> Here's a great business idea. (maybe?)
> 
> Give people random numbers to play in the lottery, telling them they are mystically picked from your dreams. Tell them they can play them for free, but if they hit money, to give you a 1% donation for your dream studies.



Would I have to buy tickets or would they?

----------


## dragonoverlord

What you  need is 1 van and 4 eager girls. Drive them to parties where there are drunk guys  and let them do their work.

Lol on this website bombshock.com there is a guide to pimping if u want u can make all the money u need in 1 night just need a girl to work for you....

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That's disgusting, dragonoverlord, you meathead.

Anyways, the only real honest way for a 16 year old to make money fast, clean and easy is to either sell drugs or your body.  It may not be clean, it may not be easy, but it definately is fast.

----------


## dragonoverlord

> That's disgusting, dragonoverlord, you meathead.
> 
> Anyways, the only real honest way for a 16 year old to make money fast, clean and easy is to either sell drugs or your body. It may not be clean, it may not be easy, but it definately is fast.



Hey he asked for it...He asks an honest question i give an honest answer...

----------


## Oros

> Lol on this website bombshock.com there is a guide to pimping if u want u can make all the money u need in 1 night just need a girl to work for you....



haa. i got that website saved at my computer and stuyied it alot. love it  :;-):

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> Hey he asked for it...He asks an honest question i give an honest answer...



lol.  Read what I wrote after.  I was kidding (well, kinda, that actually is pretty low).   :tongue2:

----------


## dragonoverlord

> haa. i got that website saved at my computer and stuyied it alot. love it



haha ya bombshock is great, i was away from it for a couple months and something happend to it and its shut down but all the stuff is still there for you to read.

heck if you like bombshock you might like www.rorta.net even more.

----------


## Universal Mind

> lol. Read what I wrote after. I was kidding (well, kinda, that actually is pretty low).



But it is such an awesome idea.   ::biggrin::

----------


## ViceOfFire

Haha speaking of not-so-moral ways to do things, how about a fake raffle? I've been mulling the idea in my head for ages, maybe you could use it.  Set it up like it's for real, make some brochures showing prizes, and have a booth thing haha.  Hell you can just set up in the street.  Then buy some raffle tickets off ebay and start making money.  And no one expects to win a raffle so there will be no problems.  Haha but only if you're Superbad.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Haha speaking of not-so-moral ways to do things, how about a fake raffle? I've been mulling the idea in my head for ages, maybe you could use it. Set it up like it's for real, make some brochures showing prizes, and have a booth thing haha. Hell you can just set up in the street. Then buy some raffle tickets off ebay and start making money. And no one expects to win a raffle so there will be no problems. Haha but only if you're Superbad.



He could also have a real raffle and not take a chance on going to prison.

----------


## StephenT

> He could also have a real raffle and not take a chance on going to prison.



FTW  :tongue2:

----------


## Goldney

Work for your father or mother if they're high up in the company.

My dad needed someone to do some basic office work last summer so I worked for him for about 4 weeks even though I was "technically" not old enough. I was earning around &#163;40 a week. Which was great. It also gave me some work experience in an office, which I can put on my CV.

----------


## Oros

> haha ya bombshock is great, i was away from it for a couple months and something happend to it and its shut down but all the stuff is still there for you to read.
> 
> heck if you like bombshock you might like www.rorta.net even more.



Looks like a good site  ::evil::

----------


## ViceOfFire

> He could also have a real raffle and not take a chance on going to prison.



But he has no money?  Wasn't that the whole idea of the thread? lol but yes a real raffle would be preferable.

EDIT: Oh yeah and he's 16, soooo his chances of going to prison for holding a fake raffle = very slim

----------


## Cyclic13

Drive to a rural area early enough where cows go out to pasture to catch the sunrise on a day with some fog or dew generally in autumn or spring, and pick the cow pies clean of literally trash bags full of psilocybin mushrooms... 

Then turn around and sell them. You can then use the spores to continue growing them, just google how to grow mushrooms...  :wink2:

----------


## Venomblood

You could always learn Actionscript and make/sell Flash games like I do.  I've made 400 dollars so far.

----------


## Harakka

Making websites makes money quite well too. I got about 200€ (294$) for the first projects and I'll get around 700€ (1029 $) for the current one.  :smiley:  I've heard that if you're a good photographer you can get 100€ (147$) for two hours job.

Oh, now I notice that this thread was mostly for a bit wilder ideas..  ::roll::

----------


## StephenT

I like both of those ideas!

How would you make that money with photography?  Just selling the pictures?

----------


## Harakka

Well you can send one picture or a pack of them, or take photos of for example a wedding and get paid depending on the lenght of the event. Quite easy in my opinion.

----------


## StephenT

> Well you can send one picture or a pack of them, or take photos of for example a wedding and get paid depending on the lenght of the event. Quite easy in my opinion.



Definitely!

----------


## aceboy

Quote:




> Originally Posted by Universal Mind  
> Bet people they cannot eat two pieces of bread in under two minutes without drinking anything. You will win every time even though it seems like you would lose every time. Always propose it by asking people how fast they think they can eat two pieces of bread.







> I love doing this to people.
> 
> It also works with 6 saltines, but they have to be saltines.



could someone explain this? i can easliy do that.

----------


## aceboy

your fucking kidding me i just tryed it, i couldnt do it!!!its all a fucking joke!!ten more seconds i would of had it. fuk!! i hate being proved wrong.

----------

